# Getting SAMPLES Printed



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

which one of these fulfillment services is good to make a few samples?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are all about the same.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

splathead said:


> They are all about the same.


Thanks for you're reply.


----------

